# Solid Fuel Mine, South Wales - April 2013



## cunningcorgi (Apr 29, 2013)

*HISTORY*

Solid fuel mine, now abandoned.

1. Looking down the heading




2. The run off bar to stop stray drams hurtling down the drift




3. Coal mine refuge to avoid passing drams




4. Haulage engine




5. Working face




6. Electrics control panel




7. Going further down the drift




8. Air door and pipes




9. The seam




10. Further in




11. Redundant conveyer




12. End of the heading




13. Ventilation cross cut complete with breaking pit props




14. When coal was king...




Thanks for looking


----------



## paymaster (Apr 29, 2013)

I would not like to be the chap who has the task of recycling all that metal. You never know, in 50 - 500 years time we may have to.
Thanks


----------



## Stussy (Apr 29, 2013)

OOOO this looks great! Nice set of pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks like there still a lot of coal there?superb photos.


----------



## Bluestone (Apr 29, 2013)

Great pics & brill explore.


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 29, 2013)

Interstin stuff


----------

